# Relocating to Kuching



## UKVisitor

Can anyone advice about life in Kuching? Cost of living, lifestyle, good area to live, etc?


----------



## lorgnette

Kuching- sprawl. 

It depends on work location and hours, and interests. 
COL compared to UK is highly affordable esp with exchange rates. 

Where will you be based in? or is it a vacation?


----------



## UKVisitor

Will be based in the Kota Samarahan area. What is it like there? Is it quite undeveloped there?


----------



## lacmac

I rent a condo off jalan kuching,

Its a good area,very central.quite quick to get in to town.Got solaris hartamas,mont kiara,tesco, closeby


----------



## lorgnette

UKvisitor:
Kota Samarahan- are you based in UNIMAS? Presently, have you arrived and settled down? How do you like the place?

Lacman:
There is a misunderstanding. UKvisitor refers to Kuching, Sarawak-located in East Malaysia in North Borneo and the largest state in Malaysia
not Jalan Kuching/Kucing in West Malaysia


----------



## lacmac

lorgnette said:


> UKvisitor:
> Kota Samarahan- are you based in UNIMAS? Presently, have you arrived and settled down? How do you like the place?
> 
> Lacman:
> There is a misunderstanding. UKvisitor refers to Kuching, Sarawak-located in East Malaysia in North Borneo and the largest state in Malaysia
> not Jalan Kuching/Kucing in West Malaysia


Ah,sorry my mistake.


----------

